# Newbie



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi I'm new


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi a warm welcome enjoy the forum and i am sure you learn alot just as i have


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello, what small furries do you have ?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Currently 1 syrian at the moment but looking to get another one but not in the same cage


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a tomcat tiggs who is 8 years


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

TIGGS1 said:


> I have a tomcat tiggs who is 8 years


Awww bless he's lovely


----------

